# Clunk at Start up?



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

hay gang,
been looking over older posts and can't find my problem. I have an 05 auto and at cold start ups (not always) I get a slam as if I've been rear ended by a Hummer! This is a total drive train bang, its loud and very intense. What is going on?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just starting the engine and not doing anything else and it makes this noise??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

At start up? Or when you put it in gear first thing after start up? If the tranny is banging when you put it into gear check the fluid level.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

I have an 06 w/auto and I experienced something much less sever a few times upon start up. Its as if the car bucks forward a little when you start it. Only happened 2 times in 2 years so I didnt give it a whole lot of thought. Sounds like you got it bad. Cant really think of what would allow it to happen, feeles like the car gooses into gear for a split second and is held by the park lever.


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey gang, gunslinger hit it on the head. It's as if at start up the tranny trys to jump into gear and it has a slight lunge forward. All fluids are good and yes Rukee it's at start up but only when it's cold.


----------

